
It’s Watching: Gmail Can Now Tell Which Of Your Contacts Are Awake - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/08/gmail-can-now-tell-which-of-your-contacts-are-awake/
======
CalmQuiet
Best of luck to it: I doubt that its guess about whether _I_ am awake or not
will be very accurate unless maps _my own_ behavior over time. I'll bet this
is true for a lot of hackers as well.

~~~
mixmax
A better way would be to monitor when you are active in gmail. I bet that a
pattern would emerge. If you're a nightbird your gmail activity would reveal
this. If you go swimming every wednesday from 9 to 11 it would also show up.
Combined with timezones and some statistics this could give a much more
accurate picture, not only of when you're awake but when you're actually at
your inbox.

------
michaelkeenan
I wish there was a device I could wear, maybe like a wristwatch, which could
track whether I was awake (which is probably possible based on pulse and/or
movement). It should tell my phone my status, and my phone would automatically
go into silent mode while I'm asleep. It might as well display on Facebook and
GChat too.

If it was accurate enough, the data on my (and everyone else's, if they chose
to make it public) sleep patterns could be very interesting and even medically
useful.

~~~
yellowbkpk
Something like this?

<http://www.fitbit.com/>

~~~
michaelkeenan
That looks great! Thanks for the link.

------
paul7986
You could always set your alarm clock on Twitter

<http://sleep.fm/7am>

Besides clicking to set it... your friends/contacts know when you will be
available to respond & chat.

------
chaosmachine
Timezone seems like a really poor way to do this, given all the other methods
Google has for tracking their users' activity.

~~~
jodrellblank
But this can 'track' your contacts who merely email in to your gmail account
without using any other Google things at all.

